# Elderly boy rats - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy rats
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 2 years old
Name(s): Nigel and Ralph
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Someone had too many rats and gave them all to us.
Medical: Nigel has a head tilt. He sometimes get a bit confused when you pick him up, but hes a very nice, squishy lad and he would like a home with his brother, Ralph. Both are chesty, but we would like to get them into a home as soon as possible because of their age.
Will the group be split: Nope
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Both are friendly and squishy <3

Ralph

















Nigel


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh he is so lovely!! I am tempted. I shouldn't...but I am  xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These boys are very lucky and have been reserved. I will update when they are in their new home


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Temptation gone!! 

That is wonderful!! xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Poor Nigel is having a rubbish time. Him and his brother, Ralph were reserved, but sadly Ralph passed away this morning  The owner no longer wants Nigel... We are looking for someone who can pair him up with other rats so he doesn't have to spend his last few weeks/months alone. Please consider him &#9829;


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

That is so sad... RIP Ralph......

Big squishy hugs to Nigel... I really hope he gets a home very soon... xxx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This boy is well and truly reserved! What a huge response we had to him! Thank you everyone for caring about him, I will update when he is in his new home


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

What a horrible time...but well done on finding him a home! xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

now homed!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

:thumbup: brill news! xx


----------

